# iPod 2e génération obsolète



## didiceleste (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous

Je possède un iPod nano 2e génération. J'ai récemment mis a jour iTunes sur mon Mac et depuis je ne parviens pas à utiliser mon ipod.
J'ai fait des restaurations mais rien y fait. Des que je l'éteins il ne se rallume pas. 
Je n'ai jamais fait de mis a jour sur mon iPod. Je pense que la version est trop ancienne par rapport à celle de mon iTunes. 

Donc j'aimerais savoir que faire pour continuer à me servir de mon iPod? Ancien sans doutes mais qui fonctionne parfaitement. 

Puis je le mettre à jour moi même ou dois je télécharger une ancienne version d'iTunes? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Novembre 2014)

Normalement iTunes te télécharge automatiquement la mise a jour ou logiciel dont a besoin ton iPod pour fonctionner . Tu dois peut être le mettre en modern récupération mais c'est bizarre iTunes ne le remette pas d'aplomb lui même


----------



## Vanton (25 Novembre 2014)

iTunes et l'iPod c'est deux trucs différents. Tu peux très bien connecter ton iPod le premier jour, le remplir de musique et ne plus jamais le brancher à un ordi de toute sa vie. 

Le fait que tu aies mis à jour iTunes n'a aucune raison d'influer sur ton iPod tant que tu ne les connectes pas. Et quand bien même tu les connecterais, normalement iTunes gère tous les iPod depuis le tout premier sans souci... Itunes n'a de toute façon pas pu modifier le logiciel de ton iPod lors d'une synchro sans te le signaler. Les deux communiquent, mais iTunes ne modifie à mon avis que la musique contenue dessus, pas le système. Il faut volontairement mettre à jour le logiciel de l'iPod pour que son comportement puisse être modifié. 

Tu as l'air de dire que les problèmes ont commencé avant que tu ne restaures l'iPod ? Et qu'ils continuent depuis que tu l'as restauré ? Si ton iPod a commencé à déconner à ce moment là c'est uniquement une coïncidence à mon avis. 

J'ai deux nano 2G moi perso, et j'utilise iTunes 11.4 (sorti en septembre 2014) sous Snow Leopard (10.6.8) et mes iPods sont parfaitement reconnus par iTunes. Je n'ai pas droit à la dernière version sortie, en revanche, la 12, celle avec le logo rouge, qui nécessite un système plus récent. Mais je ne pense pas que ça change quelque chose. 

Tu peux toujours tenter de restaurer ton iPod avec une ancienne version d'iTunes mais quelque chose me dit que c'est l'iPod qui est en fin de vie et que tu auras toujours le même problème.


----------

